

Ask HN: Which marketing agencies do SaaS companies use (if any)? - mvkel

SaaS companies have pretty specific marketing demands. Are there any out there that are known to work with established SaaS companies?
======
NameNickHN
I don't think that SaaS companies have specific marketing demands. Like any
other business they'll need to find where their potential customers are and
make themselves known to them.

